# Checked my cameras



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

They’re starting to show up


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice !
Good luck, season is coming fast.


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

MagicMarker said:


> They’re starting to show up
> View attachment 494971
> View attachment 494972
> View attachment 494973


I ewant to come hunting with you! Nice deer.


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

They (the big boys) are really still nocturnal, I see the time they are coming in...I'm in Parma hts and I have been see them coming in my yard between 11pm and 3am....no hunting pressure here just a different animal...


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Nice deer! I have a couple decent young bucks with great potential, if they can survive the season. No obvious shooters on camera yet; last year 3 studs showed up on camera October 21st, 22nd, and 23rd.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

That's a nice buck! Good luck, hope you get a shot at him.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh my goodness!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

mmtchell said:


> They (the big boys) are really still nocturnal, I see the time they are coming in...I'm in Parma hts and I have been see them coming in my yard between 11pm and 3am....no hunting pressure here just a different animal...


They move during daylight. Just gotta be close to their bedroom.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

DHower08 said:


> They move during daylight. Just gotta be close to their bedroom.


 























Good luck and good hunting


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Good looking deer.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

MagicMarker said:


> They’re starting to show up
> View attachment 494971
> View attachment 494972
> View attachment 494973


stop showing that deer porn


----------

